# Pipe identification



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, everyone. I have a pipe that belonged to my great-grandfather, and I'm hoping someone can tell me more about it. I tried uploading a photo without any luck, so I'll describe it. It is a billiard shaped pipe. The pipe itself is encased in a leather "jacket". Stamped onto the leather is "L'Aiglon, France". The stem is stamped with an eagle. A similar pipe can be found here: http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/symboles/sy-animaux.html
Scroll until you see L'Aiglon. Any insights?

thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just read an article about these... the leather bound pipes, that is. they were big after WWII.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't comment on the OP, but I will say that I have a leather jacketed pipe (an Ehrlich), and I really don't see the point. Now, the pipe is a good smoker, but I really doubt thats becuase of a bunch of leather around it. I guess it'd keep you from burning yourself if you smoke really hot, but lets hope that never comes up as an issue.

What do you think of your leather pipe, chrono?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually, SAjunidog, I've never smoked it. The pipe isn't in smoking shape. There's an enormous amount of cake built up inside, and the stem needs to be replaced. It probably hasn't been smoked in thirty years, if not longer. But I plan on getting it serviced so I can smoke it. It will need a new stem and some extensive reaming. Once I smoke it I'll report back. 

On a related note, can anyone in Atlanta, GA recommend someone to restore the pipe for me?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Finally found out something about this pipe. A fellow named Sam at finepipes.com told me the following:

"It's almost certainly made by Longchamps, a famous Paris leather goods company, using an underlying pipe from the French center of pipe making, St. Claude. They were very popular in the late '50's and '60's. Quite a few are still around, but they don't seem to be very exciting for today's collectors. But they are good pipes, and apparently smoke well too."

Here's a little info on Longchamps:

"And so Longchamp was born, founded by Cassegrain and named after the famous Parisian racetrack. His first product, the leather-covered pipe, was to become the epitome of lifestyle chic for the newly liberated Europeans."

The company hasn't been involved with pipes for a while, though. Now they make expensive/trendy leather goods and such.

Doesn't look like I'll ever know the true origin of the pipe (shop, maker, etc.), but now I have some idea of its background. If anyone here runs across one, it might be worth picking up


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> Finally found out something about this pipe. A fellow named Sam at finepipes.com told me the following:
> 
> "It's almost certainly made by Longchamps, a famous Paris leather goods company, using an underlying pipe from the French center of pipe making, St. Claude. They were very popular in the late '50's and '60's. Quite a few are still around, but they don't seem to be very exciting for today's collectors. But they are good pipes, and apparently smoke well too."
> 
> ...


Just found a Longchamp France Leather pipe from my Grandfather. I know they are not worth anything, but who restores them?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad you found your answer. I've seen several Longchamps on Ebay. I have a leather covered Hilson that smokes just fine.


----------

